# General > Sport >  Scot Ads Highland League Fixtures - Wednesday, 31 March 2010

## Brizer2k7

Scot Ads Highland League - Wednesday, 31 March 2010
######################################

Deveronvale v Cove Rangers 
Formartine Utd v Inverurie Locos 
Forres Mechanics v Strathspey Thistle 
Fort William v Lossiemouth 
Huntly v Buckie Thistle 
Keith v Clachnacuddin 
Nairn County v Brora Rangers 
Rothes v Fraserburgh 

all 8 p.m kick-offs

----------

